# Looking to do a Fursuit trade!



## crystallinecanine (Jun 6, 2017)

I don't know if people do trades on here or if I'm posting in the right place. Whatever. Anyways, I have been making fursuits for a year now and make good suits (im not quite the professional yet, but I am pretty good for a year of making) . I'm looking for a head trade; I'd make you a head of your choice and you'd make me a head of my choice.

Must haves: 
- Not squishing against the face, good visibility, great ventilation, cute style. 
- We both must be of the same level of fursuit making skill. 
- Patience (I have a lot of commissions to do, so it won't be at the top of my list)

I'll pay for your shipping and you must do likewise. Let me know if this is something you'd like!

Find examples of my work at: www.inajiffy-creations.weebly.com


----------



## HallowQueen (Jun 6, 2017)

how big of a trade, my darling? an artistic freedom trade does sound quite fun....
message me if you would like to tell me about what you would want to make


----------



## Furry trade (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello i realy wanne trade!


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 16, 2020)

Furry trade said:


> Hello i realy wanne trade!


Hoo boy, only a matter of time before the necros returned
This post was made like three years ago. They haven't even been online in a year and a half.


----------



## Furry trade (Oct 16, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Hoo boy, only a matter of time before the necros returned
> This post was made like three years ago. They haven't even been online in a year and a half.


 i stil wanne trade


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 16, 2020)

Furry trade said:


> i stil wanne trade


well, you're not going to get an answer on a post this old. they've probably sold it a long time ago. target newer and active threads. if there aren't any, search elsewhere


----------

